# Will Not Eat Them!



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

well yestarday i tried feeding my hedgehog mealworms again. But he wont eat them!
i tried dead and alive and i also put one with his other food to see of he its it but he ate everything exept the mealworms. any suggestions on what should i do? :?:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Breaking a live mealworm in half / squishing it and rubbing the juices on the hedgehog's mouth usually works.

I know it sounds gross, but hedgehogs just don't realize mealworms are food until they taste them, if they've never had them before.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i have tried EVERYTHING and neither of my piggies will eat worms. if you try everyone elses suggestions and nothing works (like me) you can try grasshoppers, or suppliment their food other ways...i've been doing veggie and chicken baby foods.


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, am gonna try it but if it does not work and i get my hand all full of mealworms organs and specially becouse i dont have water becouse the bomb broke, am gonna be really sad....


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

after a few trys i and a few bites on his nose he did it he ate half of a mealworm. so then i got exesated and tried feeding him anothe one and then he just would not eat it. it was moving all over him and i tried to stick it in his mouth but he would just try to go away. what else can i do?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

what if you tried grinding his favourite kibble into a powder form and then put the mealworm in a bag (ie a ziploc bag) with the powdered food and shake it so the mealworm gets covered in the scent his favourite food?

I know people do this to get hedgehogs to eat a new food they won't try, so maybe it will work with mealworms too.

Otherwise you could just keep putting mealworms in his food dish and be patient. Sometimes hedgehogs take a while to accept a new food.

If not, you could always try waxworms. They are very high in fat and my hedgehogs love them. I am feeding my hedgehogs them right now because they have lost a lot of weight from being sick. So if your hedgehog is overweight I wouldn't recommend feeding them, but if not you could give 1 or 2 maybe twice a week and it would be okay. 

Or you can try crickets. My hedgehogs love live crickets. I have to pull their legs off though, otherwise the hedgehogs can't catch them. I know all this gross stuff I do with my bugs for my hedgehogs! :lol: 

If all else fails, not eating mealworms is not the end of the world. Like nationofamanda said you can try other things like plain chicken breast, baby food or you can even scramble a plain egg in the microwave. Some hedgehogs love cottage cheese too (but only give a small amount as they are lactose intolerant).


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, am gonna buy other insects to see if he likes them.....
but i kind of got little sad after i want and bought about 70 mealworms and he did not eat any.. oh well it life.. lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is hard when you get the food and they don't like it but I bet the birds would be your best friend if they got some


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

am gonna give some to the birds then, but i still have 1 question... 
do hedgehogs eat birds?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

linkinflo said:


> am gonna give some to the birds then, but i still have 1 question...
> do hedgehogs eat birds?


I'm pretty sure you worded that wrong.... :lol: but no hedgehogs don't eat birds. Birds would eat mealworms though I'm sure. If you know anyone with any kind of reptile you could give them the mealworms for their reptile (mind you some reptiles can't eat them cause they are too fatty!).


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LMAO no, please don't try and feed your hedgie any parakeets or something. :lol: 

If your hedgie doesn't like mealworms, it's no big deal. You don't need to try and force him to eat them. You can try offering other treats but don't worry about the mealies, he's not going to die without them.


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

ok then... no birds for hedgehog :roll: 
but thanks for the addvice.. i might get a new 
hedgie soon so i will just keep it for a while.
and if i dont i will give it to my friend that has a hedgie..


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

linkinflo said:


> ok then... no birds for hedgehog :roll:


 :lol: you really love your hedgie a lot


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

yes, i love him 
in ways i cant explain!


----------

